# can you stay on klonopin(or xanax) forever?



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

in schizophrenia , bipolar , epilepsy... i believe you have to stay with your meds forever for many disorders.can benzos be used this way maybe with a ssri to prevent depression?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

We have had old timers on here that were on valium for 20+ years. You can be on benzos for a long time compared to what some doctors say.

Keep in mind that may not be a viable solution for most people. Therapy and a little meds can do wonders.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, benzos can be used for a lifetime if need be. I remember a guy on a panic forum who'd been on Valium (and various other benzos over time) for most of the last 40 years.

It's hard to find such very long-term benzo users on SAS in part because most SAS members tend to be much younger.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

iVE HEARD OF SEVERAL cases where anxiety sufferers have taken the same benzo at the same dose for over 30 years, none have died or gone mad, all are healthy and if addicted, then so what


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Sort of like getting married. Know what you're getting into. Be optimistic. And know what a divorce will entail if it ends up sucking bad or decide to just put up with it forever regardless.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I wonder if any of the drugs have long term negative affects on the body's organs like the kidneys or liver? I don't think there are studies done, but i've heard that taking meds that are processed by the liver over time can cause cirrosis.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Two of my aunts have been on Klonopin for 10+ years and allthough they are probly addicted, I know for sure that at least one of my aunts is recieving great benefit from this treatment. So if your going on benzo's for long term then know that you WILL become dependant on them but if the benefit is greater then the harm then who gives a ****.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AlekParker said:


> I wonder if any of the drugs have long term negative affects on the body's organs like the kidneys or liver? I don't think there are studies done, but i've heard that taking meds that are processed by the liver over time can cause cirrosis.


Benzos hit the market in 1960 and have been some of the most widely used drugs in the entire world. It's rather hard to imagine that there is some secret yet to be discovered danger lurking. Any problems that don't come up in the first 47 years probably don't exist.


----------



## gottagetthrough (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: re: can you stay on klonopin(or xanax) forever?*



Optimistic said:


> Sort of like getting married. Know what you're getting into. Be optimistic. And know what a divorce will entail if it ends up sucking bad or decide to just put up with it forever regardless.


Yes and that divorce can be very, very nasty with Klonopin. I should know I tried to stop taking it and yeah it was reallly hard to get off... as a result I am still taking it as needed.


----------



## Scott77 (Dec 10, 2006)

What's hard about getting off klonopin? Is it the psychological addiction or the physiological addiction?


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

Scott77 said:


> What's hard about getting off klonopin? Is it the psychological addiction or the physiological addiction?


both have

u will feel u go back to the hell.phobia fulls ur heart.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm sure you can, but good luck finding a doctor who will prescribe it forever.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If you just get your refills faxed to your doctor, chances are you can get your medications indefinately, because he wont give much thought of you.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

I suspect much of any benzo addiction is psychological, but theres a risk of siezures from cold turkey
believe it or not theres such a thing as a fashion addiction
"all my friends calim to be addicted to benzos so I will be too as its the fashion"


----------

